# Gros problème site Assedic



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont fabriqués : je ne peux plus accéder à mon dossier Assedic avec Safari (pas possible de taper les codes) ni avec Firefox (erreur d'authentification). Et mes 2 navigateurs me disent qu'il y a un problème avec les certificats. Je dois signaler une reprise d'activité et je ne sais même comment on fait autrement (je ne fais plus que par Internet  depuis belle lurette). Fait ch** cette m****.      
Avez-vous le même problème ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2006)

ressaye un peu plus tard ( ce soir ou demain)
J'ai une amie qui a eu ce genre de souci  avec ce site  , dont une fois  un panneau ( sur le site) lui parlant d'incident technique ( cot&#233; site) et de recommencer plus tard

 elle est pass&#233;e soit par safari soit par Shiira


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ressaye un peu plus tard ( ce soir ou demain)
> J'ai une amie qui a eu ce genre de souci  avec ce site  , dont une fois  un panneau ( sur le site) lui parlant d'incident technique ( coté site) et de recommencer plus tard
> 
> elle est passée soit par safari soit par Shiira



Merci. Mais j'ai retrouvé le numéro de téléphone à appeler et je l'ai fait par téléphone. Pour Internet, on verra plus tard.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

J'ai r&#233;essay&#233; et c'est toujours pareil. J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont tout chagn&#233; et que ce n'est plus compatible avec d'autres navigateurs qu'Internet Explorer. Va falloir que je leur signale.

EDIT : rectification : il semble que &#231;a fonctionne avec Firefox malgr&#233; le probl&#232;me de certificat.


----------



## isoyann (27 Septembre 2006)

j ai rencontré le pb moi aussi mais en utilisant la touche tabulation ( en dessous de @) j ai réussi à entrer mes coordonnés .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

isoyann a dit:


> j ai rencontré le pb moi aussi mais en utilisant la touche tabulation ( en dessous de @) j ai réussi à entrer mes coordonnés .



Cool ! Ca marche ! Merci !


----------



## isoyann (27 Septembre 2006)

de rien, j imagine pas la galere si le site ne fonctionnait plus ...


----------



## boulifb (28 Septembre 2006)

faut pas oublier qu'entre la fin du mois (à partir du 28) et le début du mois (2-3 du mois) le site sature dans la journée en raison des déclarations. Conseil: par expérience, faites votre déclaration très tard dans la nuit (avant 2h) ou tôt le matin (vers 4h-5h).

Fred.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2006)

isoyann a dit:


> de rien, j imagine pas la galere si le site ne fonctionnait plus ...



Si ça fonctionne plus, il ne reste plus que le téléphone. Et là, bonjour la facture.


----------



## dadanini (28 Septembre 2006)

Pour ma femme jamais de problème avec firefox et à n'importe quel momment.
Mais j'ai remarqué qu'ils avaient changé la présentation du site. alors peut)être qu'ils étaient en maintenance par momment. Ceci explique peu-être cela.:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
J ai rencontré le même problème sur le site ASSEDIC. J'ai installé firefox et sa marche une fois sur deux.
Mais ils sont en train de basculer au niveau de leur site internet.
Nouvelle charte graphique et suppression de l'adresse unidialog... 
Par assedic.fr
Donc leur changement s'effectue avec beaucoup de problème moi j'ai quand même réussi à m'actualiser apres plusieur tantatives de connexion.
Bon courage à vous ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2006)

obelix974 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J ai rencontré le même problème sur le site ASSEDIC. J'ai installé firefox et sa marche une fois sur deux.
> Mais ils sont en train de basculer au niveau de leur site internet.
> Nouvelle charte graphique et suppression de l'adresse unidialog...
> ...



Merci. Et bon courage à toi dans ta recherche d'emploi.


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2006)

Hébé, ça en fait du chômeur sur le forum...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Septembre 2006)

t'as raison, 
moi je pointe par téléphon ; c'est plus simple, et puis je suis trop fauché pour me payer une simple connection AdSL !  
ce sera pour une autre fois,
pjJ


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> H&#233;b&#233;, &#231;a en fait du ch&#244;meur sur le forum...


T'en fais partie ? 



patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> t'as raison,
> moi je pointe par t&#233;l&#233;phon ; c'est plus simple, et puis je suis trop fauch&#233; pour me payer une simple connection AdSL !
> ce sera pour une autre fois,
> pjJ


Pas d'accord. C'est plus simple par Internet. Et m&#234;me avec une liaison 56k, c'est jouable.


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> T'en fais partie ?




Non. 



Pas encore...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Non.
> 
> 
> 
> Pas encore...



T'en as de la chance.


----------



## boulifb (29 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> H&#233;b&#233;, &#231;a en fait du ch&#244;meur sur le forum...


 
Un jour ou l'autre on passe tous par la case ASSEDIC/ANPE. Croyez-moi, &#231;a n'a rien de cool, et &#231; n'est absolument pas marrant! C'est presque un cercle vicieux: une fois qu'on y est, il est difficile d'en &#233;chapper.

Donc, bien qu'il est vrai que certains abusent du syst&#232;me, croyez moi, pour avoir v&#233;cu une paire de fois cette situation, je compatis avec toutes les personnes dans cette gal&#232;re.

&#224; bon entendeur...


----------



## palou (29 Septembre 2006)

Salut Il faut aller chercher le site Unidialog et plus passer par son lien habituel. Pourquoi? Parceque!
Impossible d'entrer ses identifiants et autre, mais en repassant par la case départ Unidialog ça va bien:
https://itjfp6zihstwg.assedic.fr/acces.htm   enfin pour moi!
Ciao dites-moi si le lien est bon. C'est important pour les autres.


----------



## dadanini (29 Septembre 2006)

boulifb a dit:


> Un jour ou l'autre on passe tous par la case ASSEDIC/ANPE....



Non, pas les fonctionnaires par exemple.
D'ailleurs il y en a aux ASSEDIC.

Mais plus sérieusement t'as raison car ma femme en fait partie et c'est à cause de moi car j'ai été muté.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2006)

Petite précision : sur le site Assédic, il faut entrer son identifiant complet (7 chiffres + 1 lettre) alors que sur Unidialog on ne met que les 7 chiffres. Vachement pratique. :mouais: 
Pour le reste (certificat et histoire de la touche tabulation), je l'ai signalé à Apple avec le rapport de bogue.  
Par contre, le descriptif est écrit en Français. J'espère qu'ils comprendront.


----------

